# Faorzia vs Wargle



## The Omskivar (Jul 24, 2015)

[size=+2]*Faorzia vs Wargle*[/size]



Spoiler: Arena & Restrictions



*Format*: 2 v 2 singles
*Style*: Set 
*DQ*: One week
*Damage Cap*: 40% 
*Banned/Restricted Moves: *OHKO and direct recoveries; chills 3/Pokemon
*Arena Description: *Plain Arena
_
A simple place for a simple battle, the open-air Plain Arena has little foreseeable restriction on what might or might not happen there. The arena is mostly soft grass over tunnelable dirt, with stones and even boulders here and there that can be summoned for Rock-type attacks. A small lake comfortable for non-gigas water-bound Pokémon shines beside the field. The place smells vaguely of abstract things like young Trainers and hope, and has no special effects on the battle.
_



*Faorzia's active squad*

 *Pipsnap* the female Piplup <Torrent>
 *Moreiality* the female Sandshrew <Sand Veil>
 *Sendrei* the male Zigzagoon <Gluttony>
 *Octavian Rush* the male Starly <Keen Eye>
 *Edelweiss* the female Mareep <Static>
 *Whisperling Neige* the female Snover <Snow Warning>


*Wargle's active squad*

 *Ferno* the male Charmeleon <Blaze> @ Fire Stone
 *Sleezy* the male Slakoth <Truant> @ Amulet Coin
 *Kazza* the male Kadabra <Synchronize> @ Link Cable
 *Washibon* the male Rufflet <Keen Eye> @ Eviolite
 *Caimanly* the male Sandile <Intimidate> @ Lucky Egg
 *Martimur* the male Cubchoo <Snow Cloak> @ Never-Melt Ice
 *Zona* the female Solosis <Magic Guard> @ Life Orb
 *Andro* the female Timburr <Sheer Force> @ Black Belt
 *Glauert* the male Skrelp <Adaptability> @ Lucky Egg
 *Ashan* the male Koffing <Levitate>

Next Round
-Wargle sends out
-Faorzia sends out and commands
-Wargle commands
-I type things into my gimp computer


----------



## Wargle (Jul 25, 2015)

Hmm, let's go ahead and lead this with Martimur, my friend!


----------



## sanderidge (Jul 26, 2015)

Let's go, Neige!

Hmm... Let's start off with a *Magical Leaf*, then *Seed Bomb*, then *Energy Ball*. If at any point you can't reach or hit Martimur, set up *Light Screen*. If you can't reach him again and you've already used Light Screen, go for a *Growth.

Magical Leaf/Light Screen ~ Seed Bomb/Light Screen/Growth ~ Energy Ball/Light Screen/Growth*


----------



## Wargle (Jul 28, 2015)

Hmm, a couple ways to do this. We could go physical and hit hard right away, or we could go for all the boosts that this hail gives. hmmm. 

Go for a Power-Up Punch. Actually, go for three, let those boosts hit way harder than a silly green ball could. And he doesn't have a way to get rid of them so that's going to give us a great start.

*Power-Up Punchx3*


----------



## The Omskivar (Aug 11, 2015)

The ultra-clean air of the Plain Arena tasted beautiful.  The Omskivar clambered down from his young Tyrantrum and simply breathed for a moment.  As Faorzia and Wargle arrived on foot, the referee retrieved his flags, whistle and clipboard from his Pokemon's satchel.  When everything was in order, the two Trainers shook hands and assumed their sides of the arena, The Omskivar hesitating for only a moment before climbing back on top of Drogon the Tyrantrum and walking stomping him up to the referee platform.  Who was going to stop him?  While he situated himself, The Omskivar signaled to Wargle that she should select a battler.

She bit her lip and furrowed her brow for just a moment, but Wargle confidently threw her Pokeball, and a small white bear materialized on the grass, with a cute blue head and a big ol' face booger.  Drogon watched curiously as Mortimur smiled cutely, then noticed his nose droplet drooping rather low to the ground.  He sniffed loudly (which was gross) and observed as his snot receded, then began to swell downward again.

Faorzia smirked, her hand hovering over her own Pokeballs.  After a second's thought, she called upon her own Ice-type--the portly, gently swaying Whisperling Neige ran her clubby hands through the grassy field, then planted her palms upon the earth, leaning forward.  Mortimur looked to the sky, along with her Trainer and the referee's mount, as gray clouds gathered in the sky to form a dull, wintery blanket.  More quickly than was natural, a flurry of softly falling snow became a downpour of constant hail.  Neige gave the distinct impression of a grin without a face as Mortimur poked his snot drop gingerly.

The Omskivar righted himself quickly after a sudden sneeze from the uneasy Tyrantrum beneath him, and the battle began.

Team Wargle
OO





Martimur (M) @Never-Melt Ice
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Status:* Trying not to scratch his nose as his booger thickens.

Team Faorzia
OO





Whisperling Neige (F)
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Status:* Glad to be able to see her breath.

*Round 1*​
Both Pokemon eyed each other as the hail clattered noisily off of the ground (which was now covered in hail).  Finally, Whisperling Neige took the first move, small green shapes shooting upward from her frigid cap to descend and rotate around her slowly.  A spinning ring of leaves began to glow with multicolored energy, then turned to point at Mortimur as the Snover spread her lumbering arms.

Mortimur's ears pricked up, and he scrambled to sidestep the leaves.  The snow and ice usually gave him enough cover, if he could--_spleff!_  The Cubchoo dove into the snow, only to be thrown to the side by a flurry of plantmatter slamming into his ribcage.  He propped himself up into a pushup position, coughed, and glared at his opponent.  With a yell, the Chill Pokemon flipped his runny nose over his shoulder and charged with a glowing fist.

Mortimur sank his little paw into the shoulder of the Snover, who shuddered and swept a bushy hand over her midsection.  Tearing off some budding berries, she slapped them into Mortimur's face, where they exploded, sending her assailant backwards.  This only elicited a tiny roar and a _harder punch_ dear god stop

Whisperling Neige shielded her face from this onslaught of tiny Cubchoo fury, then extended her arm forcefully, throwing Mortimur to the ground.  Before he had a chance to punch her again, she raised her arms, her green hands glowing a lighter shade with natural power.  The energy seeped from her fingers to form a large sphere, which she threw at the Cubchoo.  Mortimur cried out as the attack slammed into her, then stood up and rushed Neige, undeterred.  He slammed another punch into her gut, before the referee, under his sudden umbrella, blew his whistle loudly, then leaned forward to guard Drogon's snout from the hail.

*Round 1 End*

Team Wargle
OO





Martimur (M) @Never-Melt Ice
*Health:* 72%
*Energy:* 88%
*Status:* Shouting expletives as Wargle tries to calm him down.  +3 Attack.

Team Faorzia
OO





Whisperling Neige (F)
*Health:* 78%
*Energy:* 91%
*Status:* Sore and ready to rebutt.

Referee





Drogon (M)
*Status:* Not enjoying the hail.​
*Calculations*
Magical Leaf- 7% damage, 2% energy
Power-Up Punch- 6% damage, 4% energy
Seed Bomb- 10% damage, 3% energy
Power-Up Punch- 7% damage, 4% energy
Energy Ball- 11% damage, 4% energy
Power-Up Punch- 9% damage, 4% energy

Arena Notes
-It is Hailing (6 more actions).
-There is a light layer of hail over the battlefield.

Referee Notes
-Speed tie!  Until someone's Speed is lowered, the first-moving Pokemon will be determined per-round.  This round it was Whisperling Neige.
-Whisperling Neige's Snow Warning kicked in when she was summoned.
-Martimur's Snow Cloak did not come into play.
-Actually, it would have on the first action, but Magical Leaf cannot miss.
-No Sp. Def drop on Energy Ball.
-Cubchoo are gross.
-Snover grow edible berries on their midsection, did you know that?  Also they apparently don't have mouths I guess
-I'm just really proud of my Tyrantrum okay
-I'm sorry this was so late!

Next Round
-Faorzia commands
-Wargle commands
-I ref fastre


----------



## sanderidge (Aug 11, 2015)

Yay, this is is still a thing!

Hmm Neige, that attack boost looks nasty. Idk how to get out of that... Anyway, start off with a *Double Team *! Then go for a health *Giga Drain* and finally a *10% Sub*, partly because I'd like to see a doll made of berries (snow is fine if you don't want to use all those berries) and partly because I want you to have a little friend that will cover you for a while. Friends are fun! If you feel like you can't hit Martimur on the second action, go for a *Growth* instead.

*Double Team ~ Giga Drain (health) / Growth ~ 10% Substitute*


----------



## Wargle (Aug 11, 2015)

hmm, we can make this work. First off, hit with an Aerial Ace. Once you have the real one found (and hurt from that), make use of that attack and also solve the speed tie. Use a nice Rock Tomb. Then, when they're making a sub, really get the hurt ready by honing your claws.

If aerial ace doesn't ruin double team for some weird (and probably league based) reason, replace Rock Tomb with an Icy Wind, the multi hit pattern should take care of those clones.


*Aerial Ace ~ Rock Tomb/Icy Wind ~ Hone Claws*


----------



## The Omskivar (Aug 13, 2015)

Team Wargle
OO





Martimur (M) @Never-Melt Ice
*Health:* 72%
*Energy:* 88%
*Status:* Shouting expletives as Wargle tries to calm him down.  +3 Attack.

Team Faorzia
OO





Whisperling Neige (F)
*Health:* 78%
*Energy:* 91%
*Status:* Sore and ready to rebutt.

*Round 2*​
Without hesitation, Martimur sprang forward, claws extended.  Before Neige could think, he swiped a paw across her cheek, leaving a nasty-looking cut, then kicked off of her cap and soared back to a comfortable distance.  Neige glared at him hatefully.  She shoved her hands through the grass, and from beneath the hail, two identical Snover unearthed themselves on either side of her.  Neige stepped between them a few times, hiding herself in her decoys.  On the referee's platform, Drogon narrowed his eyes and exhaled sharply.

Martimur, however, was having none of this.  He let all the air from his lungs, then snorted in through his nose.  Hugely, and loudly, his snot droplet retreated into his nostrils, and all three of the Whisperling Neiges made the same disgustified face.  Martimur then blew a visibly cold gust of air at the lot of them, causing two of them to vanish as Neige shivered a little.  Drogon gave a _huff_ of amusement.

Whisperling Neige groaned a little as she leaned back.  Her eyes rolled backwards before she threw her right arm forward, all foliage extended and giving off not a glow, but a certain vibrance in hue.  Martimur's booger drop tensed, then swung forward, drawn towards Neige's outstretched hand and dragging a kicking Cubchoo with it.  The droplet started to glow green as small orbs of energy broke from it and and flew to the Snover's palm.  Neige drained a few seconds of energy, then released her struggling foe, who was sent off balance and tumbled to the ground.  Martimur snarled as he rose, spreading his claws and stretching his paws in front of him.  He raked them across each other rapidly, sharpening them to fine points.

Neige looked at her opponent's arms, bulging after those three fortifying punches and now ending in those wicked hooks, and gulped.  With her bizarre plant biology, it sounded more like a rustly gurgle, but the meaning was clear--she didn't want to be anywhere near those.  She reached behind her to grab another berryseed from somewhere on her back, then threw it into the air.  When it landed, tiny roots burst from it and snaked into the ground, turning brown in the cold, hard dirt, but resurfacing to coil around Whisperling Niege's foot.  Drawing energy from its parent, the seed swelled and grew outward into a smaller, yet otherwise identical Snover.  It (She?) looked at Niege, and together they nodded, before turning to face Mortimur.  The Omskivar waved his flags.

*Round 2 End*

Team Wargle
OO





Martimur (M) @Never-Melt Ice
*Health:* 63%
*Energy:* 80%
*Status:* Out for blood. +4 Attack, +1 Accuracy.

Team Faorzia
OO





Whisperling Neige (F)
*Health:* 52%
*Energy:* 81%
*Status:* Facing her opponent unperturbed. -1 Speed. Has a Substitute (10%).

Referee





Drogon (M)
*Status:* Eyeing Mortimur's claws approvingly.​
*Calculations*
Aerial Ace- 13% damage, 3% energy
Double Team- 2% energy
Icy Wind- 8% damage, 3% energy
Giga Drain- 9% damage (5% restore), 3% energy
Hone Claws- 2% energy
Substitute- 10% health, 5% energy

Arena Notes
-It is Hailing (3 more actions).
-There is a light layer of hail over the battlefield.

Referee Notes
-Martimur won the Speed tie at the beginning of the round, so Aerial Ace struck before Double Team.
-Snover are...pretty slow, so I rolled between some low numbers and you got two clones.
-I've only just discovered that Cubchoo harness their Ice-type powers by snorting the snot drip back into their nose.  I have a new appreciation for the design I guess!
-Icy Wind destroyed the Double Team, and solved the Speed tie.
-Nevermeltice was accounted for.
-Snow Cloak did not come into play.

Next Round
-Wargle commands
-Faorzia commands
-I ref


----------



## Wargle (Aug 13, 2015)

Hell _yes._ It's time to bring the pain. 

That sub needs to go, so let's help it go, Mmkay? Mmkay. Bury it under a tomb of rocks. Then do the same for the actual Snover. Aerial Ace would work too but we don't have to worry about missing and Rock Tomb has the tangible benefit of the speed drop.

If there's something stopping you from using rock tomb besides this little sub (Protect etc), get your own double team up. If you can't hit and you've used double team already, hone your claws even more.

*Rock Tomb/Double Team/Hone Claws x3*


----------



## sanderidge (Aug 16, 2015)

uwaaah this is bad! um.
Okay, first pray to the RNGods as you *Grasswhistle*. Then pay attention and see if that dangerous little bear falls asleep - if he does, then go for a one-action *Solarbeam* and a *Giga Drain. *If he doesn't then curse the RNGods (nicely!) and *Energy Ball* twice.

*Grasswhistle ~ One-action Solarbeam / Energy Ball ~ Giga Drain (health) / Energy Ball*


----------



## The Omskivar (Aug 27, 2015)

Team Wargle
OO





Martimur (M) @Never-Melt Ice
*Health:* 63%
*Energy:* 80%
*Status:* Out for blood. +4 Attack, +1 Accuracy.

Team Faorzia
OO





Whisperling Neige (F)
*Health:* 52%
*Energy:* 81%
*Status:* Facing her opponent unperturbed. -1 Speed. Has a Substitute (10%).

*Round 3*​
Martimur raised one knee, then snarled and stomped the ground.  Hailstones shattered underfoot as the battlefield rumbled in response, and a large, lumpy rock sloughed 
off a layer of hail, unearthing itself in a corkscrew motion.  The Cubchoo grinned, lifted the boulder, and flung it bodily into the air.  Neige watched it reach the peak of its arc, hailstones bouncing off of it harmlessly, and then she backed up as it began to fall, hopelessly trying to outrun this small-scale meteor.  From beside her, a thick arm swept her aside, as the Substitute it belonged to leaped into the air to intercept the projectile.  With a defiant cry, the smaller Snover reached out its clenched fist as it neared its target--

_WHUMPFF._

Unhindered by the tiny clone, the boulder had crashed to the ground, shoving itself into the ground to stick fast.  A leafy arm stretched from underneath it, struggling in apparent agony, before it fell limp to the ground.  Whisperling Neige's throat formed a lump as the unmoving arm of her Substitute turned brown, then shriveled as it withered completely.  Drogon the Tyrantrum gave an amused snort as the Snover turned back to face her opponent, keeping her cool, breathing evenly.  She took a deep inhale, then blew air through her hands, intertwining her leafy mitten-hands so the foliage produced a high-pitched whistle, though not a shrill one.  Mortimur began to growl, but found himself yawning once Niege twisted her fingers around each other, bending the note and creating a lilting, lullaby-like melody.  Struggling to keep his eyes open, Mortimur finally slumped forward, unconscious in the hail-ridden grass.  Drogon yawned himself, and The Omskivar quickly nudged his mount with his foot to keep him awake.

Once she was sure her opponent was incapacitated for the moment, Niege unclasped her hands and spread her arms.  Every leaf and tuber of her surface area spread to absorb as much sunlight as they could muster--which wasn't much, all things considered, the hailstorm blocked out most of it, but she began to glow a faint-yet-steady green all the same.  Groaning with effort, she thrust her arms forward, the aura she had taken on fading as it shot forward in a beam to strike the sleeping Cubchoo before her.  Mortimur rolled over sideways across the field, flailing like a ragdoll, stirring only when he had landed and only to the extent of sticking a paw in his mouth.  Niege rustled happily, if a little doggedly, and threw a vibrant hand out once more; however, a flurry of hail caused her to guard her face with her other hand, and while his icy booger twitched a little, no energy left Mortimur.  The Cubchoo murmured something incoherent before rolling onto his other side.

The Omskivar put his umbrella away as the gray clouds cleared, the hail relented, and his Tyrantrum gave an approving _huff_.

*Round 3 End*

Team Wargle
OO





Martimur (M) @Never-Melt Ice
*Health:* 56%
*Energy:* 76%
*Status:* Cuddling his nose drip. +4 Attack, +1 Accuracy.  Asleep (85% chance of waking).

Team Faorzia
OO





Whisperling Neige (F)
*Health:* 52%
*Energy:* 68%
*Status:* Limbering up. -1 Speed. 

Referee





Drogon (M)
*Status:* Grunting contentedly in the sunlight.​
*Calculations*
Rock Tomb- 15% damage, 4% energy
Grass Whistle- 1% energy
(nothing)
Solar Beam- 7% damage, 9% energy
(nothing)
Giga Drain- missed, 3% energy

Arena Notes
-The hail stopped.
-There is a slight layer of hail over the battlefield.
-There is a large hole near Martimur, and a rock the size of it near Neige.

Referee Notes
-Since Rock Tomb hit the sub, it did not lower Speed.
-Grasswhistle hit even through the Snow Cloak.  It rolled a 10 and needed a 45 or higher to miss, so it wasn't even close.  Someone's been worshipping the RNG!
-Solarbeam's power was cut due to the hail.
-Giga Drain missed, due to Snow Cloak.

Next Round
-Faorzia commands
-Wargle commands
-I ref


----------



## sanderidge (Sep 26, 2015)

is this still a thing

Neigeeee yes our RNG bribery worship has succeeded! unfortunately I forgot where I was going with this. sooo you're going to see if he wakes up on the first action, because he's still faster than you. 
If he wakes up, idk what we can do defensively, so spam *Magical Leaf* for the round. If he doesn't, then *Growth* and... yeah, spam *Magical Leaf*. Be a wizardy Snover!
If at any point you can't hit him, *Growth* because growing is good for you. 

*Growth/Magical Leaf 3x *


if this is not a thing pls say


----------



## Wargle (Sep 27, 2015)

Well then. Pardon me as I go cry myself to sleep.

So uh. We have to burn a conditional on snore this round, in case the sleep roll hates us. So if you're asleep (and somehow hear this?), use Snore. When (if) you wake up, start hammering in with Rock Tombs.


*Snore/Rock Tomb ~ Snore/Rock Tomb ~ Snore/Rock Tomb*


----------



## Eifie (Dec 26, 2015)

*Round Four*​
*Faorzia* (2/2 left)

*Whispering Neige* 
*Ability*: Snow Warning
*Health*: 52%
*Energy*: 68%
*Status*: Limbering up. _-1 Speed_.

*Wargle* (2/2 left)

*Martimur*  @ Never-Melt Ice
*Ability*: Snow Cloak
*Health*: 56%
*Energy*: 76%
*Status*: Cuddling his nose drip. Asleep (20% chance of waking next action). _+4 Attack, +1 Accuracy_.

------------------------------​
A deafening snore rumbles through the arena. Whispering Neige cringes to herself as her ears are assaulted by the unpleasant sound, and her eyes are assaulted by the unpleasant sight of Martimur's nose drip expanding and contracting in his sleep with each breath. Mumbling to herself in disgust, she deliberately turns away to look up at the sun, absorbing its energy into herself as she speeds up her internal process of photosynthesis.

Whispering Neige has a fraction of a second to appreciate the empowering effects the sunlight has on her before she's interrupted by another snore. She winces and raises her hands to cover her ears as the horrible sound tears at her eardrums, and in revenge summons up a cloud of leaves infused with psychic energy around her. Without even looking at her opponent she whips the leaves his way, and they hone in on their target to cut viciously at his skin. Martimur groans in pain, claws scrabbling furiously at the ground, and finally his eyes snap open.

Silence reigns behind Whispering Neige, and it's making her uneasy. Slowly she turns around, and jumps in fright as she sees her opponent, now standing and fully awake, stomping his tiny foot angrily on the ground. A disproportionate wave of force travels through the dirt toward her, and suddenly the ground beneath her crumbles. Rocks rise from below to rain down upon her, trapping her halfway in their stony prison. Desperately Whispering Neige sticks her arms out a gap in the rocks to release more leaves Martimur's way, and the Cubchoo cries out as again they slash at his fur, leaving small cuts behind.

------------------------------​
*Faorzia* (2/2 left)

*Whispering Neige* 
*Ability*: Snow Warning
*Health*: 27%
*Energy*: 60%
*Status*: Hurriedly digging herself out of the pile of rocks. _+1 Attack, +1 Special Attack, -2 Speed_.
*Used*: Growth ~ Magical Leaf ~ Magical Leaf

*Wargle* (2/2 left)

*Martimur*  @ Never-Melt Ice
*Ability*: Snow Cloak
*Health*: 40%
*Energy*: 64%
*Status*: Now completely awake. _+4 Attack, +1 Accuracy_.
*Used*: Snore ~ Snore ~ Rock Tomb

*Arena Status*

 A couple of large rocks surround Whispering Neige.
 There is a slight layer of hail over the battlefield.
 There is a large hole near Martimur, and a rock the size of it near Whispering Neige.

*Damage and Energy*

 Whispering Neige's Health: 52% - 5% (Snore) - 5% (Snore) - 15% (Rock Tomb) = 27%
 Whispering Neige's Energy: 68% - 2% (Growth) - 3% (Magical Leaf) - 3% (Magical Leaf) = 60%
 Martimur's Health: 56% - 8% (Magical Leaf) - 8% (Magical Leaf) = 40%
 Martimur's Energy: 76% - 4% (Snore) - 4% (Snore) - 4% (Rock Tomb) = 64%

*Notes*

 Speed order: Martimur (40) > Whispering Neige (20).
 Based on the calculations, it looks like The Omskivar meant Martimur had an 85% chance of continuing to sleep, not waking up... (It should've been 80% though, I think.)
 Martimur woke up on the third action.
 *Wargle* commands first.


----------



## Wargle (Dec 29, 2015)

Hmm. Let's try and get this over with. Pound out some rock tombs until it's over. If it protects or is unhittable except for a sub. use Double team. If you're asleep. snore some moar.


*Rock Tomb/Double Team/Snore x3*


----------



## sanderidge (Dec 31, 2015)

Oh jeez. Okay.
*Protect* first to get Martimur to Double Team. shouldn't particularly matter because next you'll use *Magical Leaf* and that always hits, right. (sorry I keep commanding that!) 
uh I don't think you'll be conscious after that. apologies, Neigey, but for your possibly last stand go for *Synthesis*.

*Protect ~ Magical Leaf ~ Synthesis*


----------



## Eifie (Dec 31, 2015)

*Round Five*​
*Faorzia* (2/2 left)

*Whispering Neige* 
*Ability*: Snow Warning
*Health*: 27%
*Energy*: 60%
*Status*: Hurriedly digging herself out of the pile of rocks. _+1 Attack, +1 Special Attack, -2 Speed_.

*Wargle* (2/2 left)

*Martimur*  @ Never-Melt Ice
*Ability*: Snow Cloak
*Health*: 40%
*Energy*: 64%
*Status*: Now completely awake. _+4 Attack, +1 Accuracy_.

------------------------------​
Grumbling to herself as she sifts through the crumbled rock surrounding her, Whispering Neige takes a short moment to rest, breathing heavily. She draws a circle in front of her with her leaf-tips, which leave a thin, sparkling residue behind that expands into a protective bubble of transparent energy. A bit of debris is pushed to the side by her shield, and she sits back, satisfied. A short distance away, Martimur shrugs to himself and begins tromping through the frosted grass as quickly as his overlarge feet can take him. A few clouds of snow fly behind him, materializing into three identical Cubchoo, nose drips swinging from side to side as they attempt to run at top speed.

As one the four Cubchoo turn to face their quarry, who has now let down her shield, thinking herself safe. The Martimurs each stomp their right foot, hard, and again the earth beneath Whispering Neige caves in, a couple of sharp rocks protruding from it to scrape painfully at her sides. Whispering Neige wavers on the spot, feeling suddenly faint from the force with which the rocks struck her. It's with great effort that she sticks out an arm and conjures up another swarm of psychically-charged leaves that go flying forward at all angles, swiftly slashing through all four Martimurs. The real one squeals in pain as the leaves slice across his body, while the other three disappear without a trace.

Trembling, Martimur furiously stomps his foot again, this time on his own. Whispering Neige's gaze darts frantically from side to side as she seeks out a path to escape, but rocks obstruct her from all angles, and all she can do is scream helplessly as they engulf her for the final time, and her vision goes black.

------------------------------​
*Faorzia* (1/2 left)

*Whispering Neige* 
*Ability*: Snow Warning
*Health*: 0%
*Energy*: 55%
*Status*: Knocked out!
*Used*: Protect ~ Magical Leaf ~ nothing

*Wargle* (2/2 left)

*Martimur*  @ Never-Melt Ice
*Ability*: Snow Cloak
*Health*: 32%
*Energy*: 53%
*Status*: Shaking, but pleased with himself. _+4 Attack, +1 Accuracy_.
*Used*: Double Team (3 clones) ~ Rock Tomb ~ Rock Tomb

*Arena Status*

 The place where Whispering Neige was once standing is surrounded by crumbled rock. The ground caves in in several places.

*Damage and Energy*

 Whispering Neige's Health: 27% - 15% (Rock Tomb) - 15% (Rock Tomb) = 0%
 Whispering Neige's Energy: 60% - 2% (Protect) - 3% (Magical Leaf) = 55%
 Martimur's Health: 40% - 8% (Magical Leaf) = 32%
 Martimur's Energy: 64% - 3% (Double Team) - 4% (Rock Tomb) - 4% (Rock Tomb) = 53%

*Notes*

 Speed order: Martimur (40) > Whispering Neige (20).
 *Faorzia* sends out and commands first.


----------



## sanderidge (Dec 31, 2015)

*Octavian Rush *, you're up!


hm. Start out with a *Work Up*, then use *Air Cutter* for the other actions. If you can't directly hit Martimur, use *Work Up.

Work Up ~ Air Cutter / Work Up 2x*


----------



## Wargle (Jan 1, 2016)

Well this is gonna be interesting. Let's see if we can KO it before you go, mmkay?

*Ice Punch ~ Avalanche x2*


----------



## Eifie (Jan 2, 2016)

*Round Six*​
*Faorzia* (1/2 left)

*Octavian Rush* 
*Ability*: Keen Eye
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: Shaking clouds of rocky debris out of his feathers.

*Wargle* (2/2 left)

*Martimur*  @ Never-Melt Ice
*Ability*: Snow Cloak
*Health*: 32%
*Energy*: 53%
*Status*: Shaking, but pleased with himself. _+4 Attack, +1 Accuracy_.

------------------------------​
The air is still frostly as Octavian Rush emerges from his Poké Ball and he shivers to himself, rustling his feathers as a mixture of hail and shattered rock settles upon them. The horde of cruel, jagged stones strewn around him, some with tufts of white fur or green leaf or even the juice of crushed white berries smeared on their ends, serve as a terrifying warning of what happened to his teammate. The ominous sight sends a chill down Tavvy's spine. His wings tremble as he endeavours to calm himself, hopping from side to side and chirping rhythmically to work himself up for battle. Spirits slightly raised, he looks up to see Martimur easily crossing the distance between them, right fist glowing brightly as he draws back his arm. The piece of Never-Melt Ice around the Cubchoo's neck glints under no apparent light source as a thin layer of ice covers Martimur's fist, which he slams heavily into Tavvy's side. Tavvy screams as sharp bits of ice pierce his feathers and the punch sends him flying backward into a nearby slab of rock. The frost on his wings bites into his skin as he lies on his side motionless for a moment, struggling to overcome the pain.

Feeling heavily bruised already, Tavvy forces himself to his feet and gives himself a mighty shake to dislodge particles of snow lingering in his feathers. With a few flaps of his wings he lifts himself into the air, as across from him Martimur calls particles of icy rock to his aid with a commanding gesture of his arm and a twitch of his Never-Melt Ice. Tavvy is determined to get to his opponent first. He whips up a fierce gust with his wings, sending daggers of wind forth to pierce his foe's hide. Martimur roars in pain as the chilly wind slices through his fur and loosens his hold upon the icy rock hovering in the air all around him. A devastating barrage of snow and stone comes crashing down upon Tavvy, bearing him painfully to the ground under its weight. Tavvy lets out a muffled scream from beneath the rubble of the avalanche, desperately flailing his wings and feet to dig himself out.

Exhausted and horribly battered, Tavvy pulls himself from beneath the wreckage to face his opponent again, and recoils in horror as Martimur summons up yet more rocks to hover eerily around him. He turns to give his trainer a pleading look, begging her to come up with some way to stop it. Faorzia simply nudges him forward, and with a gulp Tavvy decides to trust her judgment and bring himself aloft again. Trembling, he flaps his wings at top speed, unleashing another scythe of air to cut at his opponent's hide. Just as before, the moment the wind strikes, Martimur releases his hold upon the rocks around them, and they begin to fall toward Tavvy again as the Starly screams and cowers in fear. Just as he's wishing he'd never let himself get involved in this battle, the red light of the damage cap swoops in to dissipate the avalanche, and fragments of shattered stone fall harmlessly to the ground. Terrified as he is, Tavvy doesn't dare look out from under the wing he's using to cover his face for quite some time.

------------------------------​
*Faorzia* (1/2 left)

*Octavian Rush* 
*Ability*: Keen Eye
*Health*: 60% (capped)
*Energy*: 92%
*Status*: Chirping squeakily in relief. _+1 Attack, +1 Special Attack_.
*Used*: Work Up ~ Air Cutter ~ Air Cutter

*Wargle* (2/2 left)

*Martimur*  @ Never-Melt Ice
*Ability*: Snow Cloak
*Health*: 16%
*Energy*: 38%
*Status*: Falling down to one knee as the exhaustion sets in... _+4 Attack, +1 Accuracy_.
*Used*: Ice Punch ~ Avalanche ~ Avalanche

*Arena Status*

 The place where Whispering Neige was one standing is surrounded by crumbled rock. The ground caves in in several places.

*Damage and Energy*

 Octavian Rush's Health: 100% - 22% (Ice Punch) - 30% (Avalanche) - 30% (Avalanche) = 60% (capped)
 Octavian Rush's Energy: 100% - 2% (Work Up) - 3% (Air Cutter) - 3% (Air Cutter) = 92%
 Martimur's Health: 32% - 8% (Air Cutter) - 8% (Air Cutter) = 16%
 Martimur's Energy: 53% - 3% (Ice Punch) - 6% (Avalanche) - 6% (Avalanche) = 38%

*Notes*

 Speed order: Octavian Rush (60) > Martimur (40).
 Octavian Rush hit the damage cap on the second action. That +4 Attack along with STAB SE and Never-Melt Ice packs a hell of a punch.
 *Wargle* commands first.


----------



## Wargle (Jan 3, 2016)

I mean we'll be capped anyway so let's just go for it.

IF uh, it's not hittable for any reason besides a sub, then chill. (Hehe, ice puns)

*Ice Punch/chill x3*


----------



## sanderidge (Jan 3, 2016)

_what the heck was I thinking_
oh right I wasn't. herp derp tavvy when have I ever put you in a good situation? (never). uh idk what I was planning- 

Start with a *10% sub* for an Ice Punch, and for your next two actions *Uproar.* Let him know exactly how you feel about having to deal with his nasty ice and rocks and stuff! also you can rant about me, since that'll be more fun for our master eifie to write. 

*10% Sub ~ Uproar 2x*


----------



## Eifie (Jan 3, 2016)

*Round Seven*​
*Faorzia* (1/2 left)

*Octavian Rush* 
*Ability*: Keen Eye
*Health*: 60%
*Energy*: 92%
*Status*: Chirping squeakily in relief. _+1 Attack, +1 Special Attack_.

*Wargle* (2/2 left)

*Martimur*  @ Never-Melt Ice
*Ability*: Snow Cloak
*Health*: 16%
*Energy*: 38%
*Status*: Falling down to one knee as the exhaustion sets in... _+4 Attack, +1 Accuracy_.

------------------------------​
Eager not to leave himself open to another Cascade of Icy Doom, Tavvy wastes no time in gathering an assortment of scattered bits of his teammate Whispering Neige left behind from her untimely defeat. She won't mind, right? Some white fur her, some leaves there, and a smidgeon of berry juice to glue it all together... Indeed, it is a masterpiece. He has reshaped his teammate to form a dashing image of himself! Tavvy takes a precious second to preen in front of his oh-so-handsome doppelganger before breathing a bit of his own life energy into it... just in time for Martimur's Icy Fist of Fury to tear it apart with one blow. Oh, well. What Whispering Neige doesn't know won't hurt her.

But really, how could his trainer have let a handsome Starly like himself get into such a loathesome situation? This displeases Tavvy, so he opens his mouth wide and bellows at the top of his lungs, "_FAORZIA MY MAN I AM FAR TOO DIGNIFIED AND HANDSOME TO BE PLACED IN A PRECARIOUS SITUATION SUCH AS THIS. RECALL ME AT ONCE._"

Faorzia refuses.

"_WHAT THE FLAP DID YOU JUST SAY TO ME, YOU LITTLE_ [redacted as it would offend your grandma bird]_? I'LL HAVE YOU KNOW I GRADUATED TOP OF MY CLASS IN THE NAVY SEALS, AND I'VE BEEN INVOLVED IN NUMEROUS SECRET RAIDS ON AL-QUAEDA, AND I HAVE OVER 300 CONFIRMED KILLS. I AM TRAINED IN— BAAAAAAAAWK!_"

Martimur, quite irritated at the lack of originality in this rant, attempts to interrupt his opponent's speech with his Icy Fist of Fury, striking the tender joint where Tavvy's left wing attaches to his body. The Starly screeches in agony, falling down on his side, but yet cannot be stopped...

"_I AM TRAINED IN GORILLA WARFARE AND I'M THE TOP SNIPER IN THE ENTIRE US ARMED FORCES— HEY, HEY, MARTIMUR, ARE YOU HEARING THIS? MARTIMUR! STAND TO AND PAY ATTENTION TO ME AT ONCE!_"

Alas, the racket is too much for the exhausted Martimur, who falls limply to his side, paws vainly clasped over his ears, unconscious.

------------------------------​
*Faorzia* (1/2 left)

*Octavian Rush* 
*Ability*: Keen Eye
*Health*: 25%
*Energy*: 77%
*Status*: "_YOU ARE NOTHING TO ME BUT JUST ANOTHER TARGET._" _+1 Attack, +1 Special Attack_.
*Used*: Substitute (10%) ~ Uproar ~ Uproar

*Wargle* (1/2 left)

*Martimur*  @ Never-Melt Ice
*Ability*: Snow Cloak
*Health*: 0%
*Energy*: 32%
*Status*: Knocked out!
*Used*: Ice Punch ~ Ice Punch ~ nothing

*Arena Status*

 The place where Whispering Neige was one standing is surrounded by crumbled rock. The ground caves in in several places.

*Damage and Energy*

 Octavian Rush's Health: 60% - 10% (Substitute) - 25% (Ice Punch) = 25%
 Octavian Rush's Substitute: 10% - 22% (Ice Punch) = 0%
 Octavian Rush's Energy: 92% - 5% (Substitute) - 5% (Uproar) - 5% (Uproar) = 77%
 Martimur's Health: 16% - 11% (Uproar) - 11% (Uproar) = 0%
 Martimur's Energy: 38% - 3% (Ice Punch) - 3% (Ice Punch) = 32%

*Notes*

 Speed order: Octavian Rush (60) rants alone.
 The second Ice Punch was a critical hit...
 *Wargle* sends out, then *Faorzia* commands first.


----------



## Wargle (Jan 4, 2016)

Nice Uproar. +1 upboat


Let's have a nice Bird/Bird battle (massaacre) with (the obviously superior) Washibon!


----------



## sanderidge (Jan 6, 2016)

ugh I do this every time

*Endeavor*, Tavvy. If you see a Protect shield or you just can't whale on him that action for whatever reason, *Work Up.* If there's a sub, go with a *Frustration*. After you hit once with Endeavor, continue *Work Up*. 

*Endeavor / Work Up / Frustration 3x*


----------



## Wargle (Jan 7, 2016)

Endeavor will only take to the cap, and will take a lot of energy. Hmmm. Ooh I see. Hey Washibon, this here Starly knocked out your friend! Are you gonna take that? No! Avenge him! Once your revenge is worked out, put those talons to good use.

*Retaliate ~ Crush Claw ~ Crush Claw*


----------



## Eifie (Jan 8, 2016)

*Round Eight*​
*Faorzia*

*Octavian Rush* 
*Ability*: Keen Eye
*Health*: 25%
*Energy*: 77%
*Status*: "_YOU ARE NOTHING TO ME BUT JUST ANOTHER TARGET._" _+1 Attack, +1 Special Attack_.

*Wargle*

*Washibon*  @ Eviolite
*Ability*: Keen Eye
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: Eager to evolve into AMERICA BIRD.

------------------------------​
America Bird angrily ruffles his feathers, visibly affronted by the state of his pathetic opponent. What a disgrace! This kind of insult to his strength would not be tolerated in _America_. An American like him is capable of destroying a much tougher opponent than this!

"_YOU ARE NOTHING TO ME BUT JUST ANOTHER TARGET. I WILL WIPE YOU THE FUCK OUT WITH PRECISION THE LIKES OF WHICH HAS NEVER BEEN SEEN BEFORE ON THIS EARTH—_"

Spouting what is obviously unintelligible nonsense (can't the Starly speak basic American?), Tavvy barrels forward toward Washibon with all his strength, feathers sticking straight up on end as he approaches to slam into his opponent with all his strength. The next few moments are obscured in a frenzy of feathers and talons, interspersed with cries of "_YOU'RE FUCKING DEAD, KID_" from one battler and "AMERICA WILL NEVER DIE" from the other. Enraged at this offense to all of America, America Bird finally finds an opening to take control of the situation, lifting up into the air to grab Tavvy in his talons and fling the Starly bodily to the ground.

"THAT'S FOR MARTIMUR, YOU TRASH! A GOOD MAN. A GOOD AMERICAN."

Shaken by this sudden ferocity from the tiny America Bird, it's all Tavvy can do to mumble some half-heartedly encouraging words under his breath in an attempt to pump himself back up. Washibon bristles. That's not the _American_ national anthem he's hearing! He cannot allow this! Furiously he lifts up one leg as his talons begin to glow with the force of pure American steel. With a screech of "FOR AMERICA!" he brings his claws down to slice into his opponent's clearly imported feathers, and with a strangled cry the Starly finally gives up and collapses onto his side in the soil. And with this sacrifice, America Bird claims this land in the name of America.

------------------------------​
*Faorzia*

*Octavian Rush* 
*Ability*: Keen Eye
*Health*: 0%
*Energy*: 39%
*Status*: Knocked out!
*Used*: Endeavour ~ Work Up

*Wargle*

*Washibon*  @ Eviolite
*Ability*: Keen Eye
*Health*: 60% (capped)
*Energy*: 89%
*Status*: Wait... he's NOT READY TO SPROUT INTO AMERICA BIRD YET? This is an outrage!
*Used*: Retaliate ~ Crush Claw

*Arena Status*

 The place where Whispering Neige was one standing is surrounded by crumbled rock. The ground caves in in several places.

*Damage and Energy*

 Octavian Rush's Health: 25% - 17% (Retaliate) - 9% (Crush Claw) = 0%
 Octavian Rush's Energy: 77% - 38% (Endeavour) - 2% (Work Up) = 37%
 Washibon's Health: 100% - 75% (Endeavour) = 60% (capped)
 Washibon's Energy: 100% - 7% (Retaliate) - 4% (Crush Claw) = 89%

*Notes*

 (I've been on a Yu-Gi-Oh kick lately.)
 The Pokémon were tied for Speed, so I broke the tie by command order.
 Annnnd there we go! Wargle is the winner and gets $16, 2 exp and happiness for Martimur, and 2 exp and happiness for baby America Bird. Faorzia gets $8, 2 exp and happiness for Tavvy, and 1 exp and happiness for Whispering Neige. idk how much I get, let the database figure it out.
 Happy birthday, Wargle! In America.


----------



## Wargle (Jan 8, 2016)

Thanks :D

Good fight Faorzia!

'Murica. _nods_


----------



## sanderidge (Jan 8, 2016)

WASHIBON IS AMERICA BIRB

I mean, good battle, Wargle :D and tysm for the reffings, master Eifie-


----------

